# Picture of David Clarkson



## Reformed Covenanter (Feb 9, 2008)

Are there any pictures of this Puritan divine?


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Feb 9, 2008)

This was the first thing that came to my mind. This must be a shot from his "early" days.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 9, 2008)

If you have _Meet the Puritans_ by Joel Beeke and Randall Pederson, you can find a picture of David Clarkson on p. 147.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Feb 9, 2008)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> If you have _Meet the Puritans_ by Joel Beeke and Randall Pederson, you can find a picture of David Clarkson on p. 147.



Is it online?


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Feb 9, 2008)

ChristopherPaul said:


> This was the first thing that came to my mind. This must be a shot from his "early" days.



Not that one.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 9, 2008)

Daniel Ritchie said:


> VirginiaHuguenot said:
> 
> 
> > If you have _Meet the Puritans_ by Joel Beeke and Randall Pederson, you can find a picture of David Clarkson on p. 147.
> ...



I haven't found Clarkson's picture online; _Meet the Puritans_ has extracts online here and there but not the chapter on Clarkson.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Feb 9, 2008)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Daniel Ritchie said:
> 
> 
> > VirginiaHuguenot said:
> ...



What a shame.


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Feb 9, 2008)

Daniel Ritchie said:


> ChristopherPaul said:
> 
> 
> > This was the first thing that came to my mind. This must be a shot from his "early" days.
> ...



Sorry, I am a hockey nut and the Devils right winger seriously (or unfortunately) came to mind when I saw this thread.


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Feb 9, 2008)

Since I have not seen his portrait, I am not sure if this his picture or not: Earthlimindedness - David Clarkson


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 9, 2008)

ChristopherPaul said:


> Since I have not seen his portrait, I am not sure if this his picture or not: Earthlimindedness - David Clarkson



Nope, that's not it.


----------



## Stephen (Feb 9, 2008)

Is he any relation to Kelly Clarkson?


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Feb 9, 2008)

Stephen said:


> Is he any relation to Kelly Clarkson?



I doubt it.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 9, 2008)

I found it at the National Portrait Gallery:


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Feb 9, 2008)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> I found it at the National Portrait Gallery:



Excellent work Andrew.


----------



## Stephen (Feb 9, 2008)




----------

